# Cartgate Picnic Area



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Off to Cornwall in a few days, thinking of stopping overnight at Cartgate on the A303. Has anyone overnighted there and did you have any problems?


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes! We ran out of gas on one of the coldest nights of the year. "Never mind" said hubby, "we can jump into bed - I popped in the hot water bottles before we left home" (it was so cold that the screen wash was freezing on the screen as we drove) A fine idea, but the hot water bottle had perished and the bed was awash! So we climbed into a wet bed in a freezing MH in sub-zero conditions!! We were lucky any bit of skin which fell from under the covers didn't have frost-bite by the morning!!

Seriously though, the place was fine - frequented by campers and truckers alike at night. We were totally undisturbed overnight and were able to warm up in the morning at the "greasy spoon" on site which served up a typical roadside cooked breakfast -high in fat, low in nutrition but very tasty!!

Just be warned, the place gets full and it is easy to arrive so late that there is nowhere left to park, so try to arrive before 8pm.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Mrs.W, we're not going until tuesday night (work is the curse of the motorhomer) and probably won't get there much before 11pm so fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

With luck a Tuesday won't be too bad - our experience is mainly of a Friday night (the scourge of the school teacher and his wife!)


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Cartgate is a brilliant facility

Like a motorway services without the motorway, without the unbelievably expensive shop, and without any charges if you want to stay overnight, or for several hours.

When we were moving buses about between Exeter and the London area we always prefered to use the A303 with Cartgate always one of our coffee/ toilet stops.

Paul


----------

